# How can I tell if my Venison Jalapeno Pepper Jack Summer Sausage fully smoked?



## exromenyer (Oct 29, 2012)

I've smoked several batches of this and never had any problems before but this batch was tough to get up to temp.  It felt like it stalled like a pork butt on me.  I smoked it with wood and charcoal for 9 hours and never really saw the temp go over 160 degrees.  I took it off the smoker put it the oven for 30 - 40 minutes on 225 and the ice bath until the temperature came down to 80 degrees.  They were in the fridge Sunday night to Monday night and look great.  They are very moist with the cheese and because I used 10 lbs venison 5 lbs pork butt but I am just not feeling like they are done.......i had a few pieces this morning and i feel just fine, i'm just not sure....any thoughts out there......?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 31, 2012)

Tony, morning... You need a thermometer.....  Dave


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Oct 31, 2012)

Like Dave said - the only way to be sure is with a thermometer.  I would never guess or assume especially on summer sausage since you just slice and serve that.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 31, 2012)

How many times did you grind the meat? If you imulsify it to much for Summer Sausage it will feel mushy and taste smooth.

Your temp in the oven @225 was to high. Oven temp should be between 170-180 (electric is easier to maintain)

On a thermo whether it be a Maverick or whatever you should stick from the top down into the chub. I personally dont use a temp probe when making sausage.


----------



## tennsmoker (Oct 31, 2012)

Good Morning Exromenyer,

I am smoking Venison SS as we speak, with a ET32 temp probe in the chub, will smoke until an IT reaches 153* - 155*.

The LEM Backwoods states 165* IT if cooking in an oven set at 180*

AC Legg's states smoke to an IT of 155*, hope this helps,

So I would say 160* IT would be just fine

al


----------



## exromenyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback.  I ground the pork once into the tub of venison burger.  I put all my ingredients in it, mixed by hand then ran it through the grinder again.  It didn't appear mushy.  I did use a thermometer and have a very reliable one. I stuck the thermometer in at only the 1 end of several SS's and the reading after 6-7 hours was still in the 140's.  I rotated them on the smoker from right to left so the ones farthest from the fire box got closer etc......  Again, I wasn't trying to "cook" them in the oven, I only put them in for a little while after like 9 hours on the smoker while it was warming up for the kids to make some cookies..... After the water bath and hanging them, they shrunk a bit but still felt a little squishy.... I left them in the fridge overnight and cut them the next evening and they seemed a little squishier than normal.  When I cut them there was a little pink slime around the outside casing but I'm not sure why.  I can't imagine with my smokers temps between 150 - 200 for 9 hours they didn't fully cook.... I used 10lbs venison and 5 lbs pork butt.  Could it be the pork has just made them softer with the fat ? I had some the other day, as well as the kids and wife and no one has been sick but I just want to be sure I'm not missing something.... Thanks for the feedback....


----------



## exromenyer (Oct 31, 2012)

See my comment below, sorry I thought I replied to yours directly.  I'm not sure I imulsified it... I've just never had this problem before and do not want people sick but can't imagine 9 hrs on the smoker and it's not done.. I again am wondering if it's the ratio of Venison to pork that made it so soft..... I'll provide a QView when I get home.....


----------

